# Greetings from a newbie



## diddyriddick (May 29, 2009)

Hello all!

I've recently rekindled a dormant interest in WWII aviation. I've always been a history nut, but kinda got away from this first love. Hope to learn a lot.

One specific topic that I want to explore is family history.

Glad to be here. Looking forward to some great info. The site looks really cool.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Interested in history and aviation? This is the place for you.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2009)

You're in the right place.

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2009)

Greetings mate!


----------



## Doughboy (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site diddyriddick. You've got a lot that you can catch up on here.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to all for the kind words. Its been fun so far.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2009)

I see you live in North Carolina. I used to live in Hendersonville in Western North Carolina. I also lived for a while down in Columbia, South Carolina.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 29, 2009)

I'm probably closer to Columbia. I'm about half an hour south of Southern Pines on US1.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2009)

I have been around that area before. I have family still living in Columbia, but I much prefer the Western North Carolina area. The Great Smokies are beautiful.


----------



## DBII (May 29, 2009)

WELCOME to the site

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2009)

Greetings and welcome from Spartanburg!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 29, 2009)

Welcome from Denmark.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## sabrina (May 30, 2009)

I'm sure the forum will be helpful. It's proved to be a great resource in just the few days that I've been here. 

Welcome nice to meet you.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------

